# LinkedList, BufferReader, IOException und co.



## nemo86 (14. Feb 2010)

Hallo alle,

ich habe vor kurzem mit J2ME Programmierung angefangen und musste feststellen, dass ich auf alle vertrauten Klassen wie LinkedList (das könnte man noch selber schreiben) aber auch Exceptions, InputStreams usw. nicht zugreifen kann. Nachdem ich JRE in Projekteigenschaften hinzugefügt habe, ging's bis ich versuchte, das Projekt zu kompilieren Dann kam nämlich :

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java/io/BufferedReader
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java/util/LinkedList usw...  

Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, die Klassen zu benutzen?

Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## The_S (15. Feb 2010)

Nein. Die JRE hat nichts im Build-Path einer J2ME-Applikation zu suchen. Generell ist eine SE App nicht mit einer ME-App zu vergleichen.

LinkedList müsstest du selbst implementieren, ja. Aber Exceptions gibt es genauso wie InputStreams.


----------



## nemo86 (15. Feb 2010)

Alles klar, danke für schnelle Antwort


----------



## ice-breaker (17. Feb 2010)

Javolution wäre sicherlich einen Blick wert.


----------

